# Need Rescue or Adopter for found Pigeon in St Pete, FL



## LisaS (Sep 22, 2013)

I am looking for a rescue organization or someone who would like to adopt a white "fancy" pigeon in the St Petersburg, FL area. The bird landed in a public area with 4-5 other tagged white pigeons and when the others left, this one stayed. I managed to capture it after 3-4 weeks of the bird living outside at this locale (and being attacked by a hawk, I believe) and the bird is now at my home. I have tried, unsuccessfully, to locate the owner based on the letters/numbers on the band. Now I just want this bird to be someplace safe, be happy and healthy. Any advice or help would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you find a home for it?


----------



## LisaS (Sep 22, 2013)

I did find a home for her, sadly not the one I envisioned, but at least a safe place with other pigeons.


----------



## Pigeon23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Id like to adopt your pigeon but im very far from you...😔


----------

